# Which NT type makes the best troll?



## xxsnowflakexx (Nov 6, 2012)

reference:
Which MBTI type makes the best troll? | Which MBTI Type…

I think is the ENTJ...Fi is good at being a troll then Fe.The E let them pleased to respond who feed them.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

To classify as a troll, one just needs to be an asshole.

It's not exactly hard under today's definition of troll...


----------



## GuruOfReason (Feb 4, 2009)

When speaking of trolling as an art, I would say ENTPs since they are usually several jumps ahead.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

GuruOfReason said:


> When speaking of trolling as an art, I would say ENTPs since they are usually several jumps ahead.


I thought that at first too, but then decided to go with either INTP or INTJ because their trolliness will sneak up on you, being Introverts and all, I think at least. I went with INTJ because I think they could deadpan better than INTP's for epic trolling, even if I haven't actually met one in real life yet.


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

what's a troll?


----------



## Sigma (Nov 10, 2012)

allisonjeanfowler said:


> what's a troll?


troll spotted. Everyone get to safety


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you mean trolling on the Internet or in real life?


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm biased.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ENTP. There're also different levels of trolling. One is when it's apparent one is trolling and another is when one is not. I think any type or person can be goo at it but I think _ENTPs are more likely to troll_.


----------



## xxsnowflakexx (Nov 6, 2012)

justintroverted said:


> Do you mean trolling on the Internet or in real life?


Internet and real life.
I think INTP prone to a troll,but the BEST troll type is not INTP.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

xxsnowflakexx said:


> Internet and real life.
> I think INTP prone to a troll,but the BEST troll type is not INTP.


Which type would be best at trolling then if not INTP?


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll go with ENTP. I'm a huge troll and so are most ENTPs i know.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

I don't think any NT type would really enjoy fishing all that much...


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

INTJs seem to be able to easily find flaws and aren't afraid to share them.


----------



## Prometheus92 (Apr 24, 2012)

If I had to guess I'd say ENTP


----------



## Veritechno (Oct 23, 2012)

I dunno, INTPs are more willing to push their argument beyond the point of resolution.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Internets or real life? Internets I'd say INTP. Real life I'd say


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm more curious about how many NTs voted for their own type in the poll and felt a glimmer of pride.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

ENTP maybe


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

INTPs. In order to be a complete asshole, you need to at least be somewhat miserable. INTPs generally are more depressed in their corner of the internet, therefore, they tend to vent that negativity against the general population. ENTPs are usually too happy to completely piss people off. They just naturally unnerve more people more often. Genuine anger usually is not allowed to develop due to a more highly developed Fe (and enough common sense to avoid getting smashed by a gigantic black guy).

I'd expect more INTPs on 4chan than ENTPs.


----------

